# Chris Webber is smart.



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't know if any of you saw the interview on TNT, but they asked Chris what the difference was between last years Lakers and this years Lakers. Instead of being an idiot like Shaq, Webber gave a classy response and said that Shaq and Kobe are 2 great players and he basically gave Shaq a ton of props. He could have easily said that the Lakers role players aren't hitting shots, etc.

Good job, Chris. Don't get caught up in that trash-talking because it will always come back to haunt you.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Always flatter your opponent. It makes you look better when you finally beat him.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Always flatter your opponent. It makes you look better when you finally beat him.


Shaq hasn't learned this lesson. :|

That's how I want this team to be. Not cocky or arrogant. They should show class and respect for the game. So far, they have done that.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> I don't know if any of you saw the interview on TNT, but they asked Chris what the difference was between last years Lakers and this years Lakers. Instead of being an idiot like Shaq, Webber gave a classy response and said that Shaq and Kobe are 2 great players and he basically gave Shaq a ton of props. He could have easily said that the Lakers role players aren't hitting shots, etc.
> 
> Good job, Chris. Don't get caught up in that trash-talking because it will always come back to haunt you.


I saw that interview and was very impressed with how thoughtful and inciteful Chris was. We ALL know how he really feels, but the media is NOT the place to express it ... they have a lockeroom for that.

Also, he was polite to Charles ... in his own classy way acknowledging to Charles that he is aware of the criticism Charles has had on both him and the Kings.

Chris did an excellent interview. Good practice because when they become Champs, they will be all over the place speaking to the public constantly.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

oh u mean he's scared of shaq cuz shaq is bigger?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> oh u mean he's scared of shaq cuz shaq is bigger?


Yeah, that's exactly what I mean.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I want this team to be. Not cocky or arrogant. They should show class and respect for the game. So far, they have done that.


Well....

"They are not close to the team we played in the playoffs," said Vlade Divac to the Sacramento Bee after the Kings defeated the three-time defending champs Wednesday night in Staples Center, 105-99. "It's much harder to play the Clippers. But if we play our game, we know we can beat anybody." 

...SOME have shown class.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Well....
> ...


I think even the Lakers would agree with that. They aren't playing as well as they did last year. That isn't even close to mocking a teams manhood as Shaq did.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

I've gained immense amounts of respect for Chris after this Kings/Lakers series. My respect for him has been growing even more this season. I loved when he told people that he does everything his Coach says, not commentators. He shoots jumpers, because that is part of the offensive scheme, not because he is lazy.

This guy stepped his (IMO) big last post season in the Lakers/Kings series. He deserved a ring; apparently the refs disagreed. Maybe the refs will be halfway fair this year - if that happens he'll definitely get one.

Go Chris! Prove them wrong!


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what I mean.


:laugh: Poor KiD...


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Fact: Chris Webber used to be my favorite player, back when he was on the Washington Bullets. I always saw a champion in him.

 

Do you think he'll be in the top 50 by the end of his career? If he kept his stats how they are right now 22pts, 10rbs, 4assists, 1.5steals, 2blocks, 49.7% shooting... I think he might.


----------

